# Gordon Waterman



## Orivera (May 5, 2015)

Search for Chris Morejohn bloggspot, he designed the original HB whipray and has an article about the origins of HB. In the story he talks about Tom Gordon and eventually his boats. Hope this helps!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll give you the quick version...

1) Hells Bay filed for bankruptcy in late 2004 or early 2005 because of mis-management from the new owner (Brian Brodrick)..

2) Tom Gordon, who was the lead builder and production manager of HB, either bought the molds to the Waterman 16' and 18' or received them as severance from HB.

3) Tom started "Gordon Boatworks" using the HB molds and hiring the 2 best laminiators from HB (Women).

4) Tom started producing Waterman skiffs under the "Gordon" name from 2005 until late 2007 or 2008.

5) After Chris Petersen bought HB, he bought out Gordon Boatworks and hired Tom to work at HB.

Gordon Waterman skiffs are essentially the same skiffs as the HB Watermans.

I owned a Gordon Waterman 16' and the fit and finish was top notch..

I still miss that skiff..  :'(


----------



## wiredemc2 (Jun 25, 2015)

@Stripnpole Thanks for the quick response. There is a lot of good information in that blog. Snookdaddy is right on point with Chris. What skiffs cost to build and sell is a good read. 

I like the design and layout of the waterman 18. I am going to start to hunt for one.


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

heard the 16 was not kevlar but all the 18's were kevlar. does anyone know for sure use of kevlar in gordon's skiffs?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I believe it was an option on both models.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Whenever someone asks about "kevlar" you should remember that the boat isn't built using kevlar instead of glass - the kevlar only replaces woven roving and other heavy fibers where reinforcing is required. Kevlar is lighter and stronger, hopefully making a lighter, stronger skiff build (and you pay extra for that slight improvement). Years ago when builders first began using kevlar many of the laminates were problematic before it was learned how to work properly with the stuff. 

As a result whenever I hear "kevlar" I'd want to make sure it was a modern build and done by skilled folks - Hells Bay never had a problem using kevlar that I ever heard of... they're first rate. Whatever materials used to layup any hull need to be thought through carefully to make sure you're actually getting the benefits that they bring in a given design....


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> I'll give you the quick version...
> 
> 1) Hells Bay filed for bankruptcy in late 2004 or early 2005 because of mis-management from the new owner (Brian Brodrick)..
> 
> ...


This is spot on. 08 was the last of the Gordon boats. I own one and wouldn't trade it for anything. impeccable quality and no real difference from an HB, the only thing that is real noticeable to me is the way the non skid was applied on the top cap. There is also a very nice one for sale on this site...

As for the Kevlar question, I cannot answer on the 16's having it or not but my 18 DOES have Kevlar and it is an 08.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know if the Kevlar skin was included or an option, but my 2005 Gordon 16' tiller had the Kevlar. HB and Gordon uses it as a hull skin that makes the cored hull more puncture resistant.

This photo above was mine until I sold it 2 years ago.. It now resides in Everglades City and I was fortunate to see it on the water last April.. I miss that skiff!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> I don't know if the Kevlar skin was included or an option, but my 2005 Gordon 16' tiller had the Kevlar.  HB and Gordon uses it as a hull skin that makes the cored hull more puncture resistant.
> 
> This photo above was mine until I sold it 2 years ago..  It now resides in Everglades City and I was fortunate to see it on the water last April..  I miss that skiff!


I would have had a hard time letting that skiff go. I was about to PM you to let me know if you ever sell it until I saw you already did. :'(


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I can see why Snook! That was a nice very nice package from the motor to the trailer.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

That boat is simple and wonderful.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

In summer of 2007 I went by shop to go through the build specifics of my ordered boat and was told by Tom that they were changing the Kevlar used in the layup process. That the boats would be coming out a little lighter. Was not told this was specific to the 18' only and took that to mean both hulls were w Kevlar. 

I was told at another time (not by Tom) that the first boats were done in polyester and later boats were vinyester resin.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I currently own an 07' Waterman 18' and its one of the sickest skiffs I have been on. Fit n' finish is top notch and will do anything I throw her way. If you have any questions about the layout, performance, etc... or want to go out for a little fishing session, I would be happy to have an excuse to get out on the water. PM me if I can help with anything.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

I currently have an 2006 16 Waterman being refurbished at Islamarine. I was told by Tom Gordon that my skiff (hull#45) has Kevlar. He said he started using Kevlar after the first 6 months building skiffs.To my knowledge going back to the Bob Hewes days of the Hewes Bonefisher ,Kevlar was added more for puncture resistance than any significant weight savings. The hull I currently own is the lightest of the 3 I have owned.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Weight savings is only about 150lbs on these skiffs. Or the weight of your Yeti full of ice ;D You still have glass in between the Kevlar like Snook was saying.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> I currently have an 2006 16 Waterman being refurbished at Islamarine. I was told by Tom Gordon that my skiff (hull#45) has Kevlar. He said he started using Kevlar after the first 6 months building skiffs.To my knowledge going back to the Bob Hewes days of the Hewes Bonefisher ,Kevlar was added more for puncture resistance than any significant weight savings. The hull I currently own is the lightest of the 3 I have owned.


My post was not to answer the "why" Kevlar was used but that it was used.


----------

